# Gap between garage door and the frame on both sides



## beacon19

The second to the bottom section of my garage door shown gap between the door and the frame. So from the front of the garage door, you can see the 2 inch gap on both end of that section of the garage door.   Other sections of the door fit tightly with the garage door frame. What can be the problem and how do I adjust to fix the gap?  Appreciate any advice or help in advance.


----------



## joecaption

Unclear about where that gap is. Any chance of a picture.
On the sides and top there should have been a piece of vinyl with a strip of rubber attached to it to act as a seal.


----------



## beacon19

I hope I can describe it more clearly.  Let me try.  When I stand outside of the closed garage door, normally, on each side (left or right) of the door should fit snuggly with the door frame and there should be no gap between the panel and the frame.  but now I can stick my fingers into the gap between  the door and the door frame where the door panel supposedly to meet the door frame tightly so one cannot see any gap.   and the gap is on each side of the door at the last to the bottom panel only and not on the top or bottom of the garage door.  I hope this is a bit clearer. thanks.


----------



## joecaption

Onthe inside of the garage look at what the rollers are mounted to. Most often there mounted to an L shaped bracket with two oval shaped holes with two bolts or screws in the hole. Loosen the two bolts or screws and tap the door with the palm or your hand to let the panel move toward the out side a small amount. Very common for all these bolts to come loose over time, so tighten all of them when you get it where you want it. Also lub the rollers. If you go to Lowes they even have a lub that says garage door lub right on the can.


----------



## beacon19

Thanks for the suggestions.  I will follow your instructions and let you know how it goes.  Glad it is not too complicated. Thanks.


----------

